# Big guy on the road



## compassrose26 (Aug 13, 2013)

I ran into this fella on the road by my house! I found it fascinating and thought you guys might, too. Big snapping turtle from Michigan! I nudged its back and tail until it got out of the road. It snapped a few times, too but nowhere near me. As a tortoise owner, I found the big, strong tail fascinating! My tortoise is much prettier that this weathered guy, too
Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


More pictures 

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2013)

Very cool. Used to see them a lot when I was a kid. Sadly, hardly see them any more


----------



## Mrturtle527 (Aug 13, 2013)

Very cool to see one just roaming around, I only see squirrels and deer


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 13, 2013)

I usually don't so it was really interesting!

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jtrux (Aug 14, 2013)

That is very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## ascott (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolutely perfect and beautiful as well....


----------



## MikeDanger (Aug 15, 2013)

LOVE snappers. Had one as a pet for 12 years then we relocated it to my pond. Still see him once a summer atleast.


----------



## nate.mann (Aug 15, 2013)

getting one of my own someday. haha


----------



## IBeenEasy (Aug 15, 2013)

me and my girlfriend saved a big guy just like this one from being road kill earlier this year..he was about to cross a 4 lane main st...i pulled my car over and turned him back towards his pond!! he was easily 30 pounds if not more.... 4 families stopped to come see the huge turtle!! ..these guys are like living dinosaurs!!


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 15, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought!!

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 15, 2013)

I find snapping turtles all the time . I love them big ugly suckers one of my favorite turtles for sure .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2013)

They are all over the roads, and in people's yards in the beginning of the Summer where I live. They are looking for a place to lay their eggs. In Sept. when they hatch, we take the babies to the pond and release them in a shallow area. They are so tiny.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 15, 2013)

They look so cool! Tkx for sharing! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Aug 15, 2013)

congrats on not picking it up, a lot of people who dont know any better always pick them up and move them! and thats the worst haha but they dont know any better so its not their fault ya know? lol but he is a beauty!! good fine =]


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: Big guy on the road*



IRTehDuckie said:


> congrats on not picking it up, a lot of people who dont know any better always pick them up and move them! and thats the worst haha but they dont know any better so its not their fault ya know? lol but he is a beauty!! good fine =]



The shell looked pretty gross anyway... I didn't want to touch it!!

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lkwagner (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in MI too, I see them all the time!


----------

